# BYU E1 electric land speed record



## DavidDymaxion (Dec 1, 2008)

BYU set an electric land speed record, 155.799. It was for the E1 class, electric streamliner under 500 kg (1100 lbs). They also have a pass at over 175 mph (not a record because not backed up with a 2nd run)!


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

DavidDymaxion said:


> BYU set an electric land speed record, 155.799. It was for the E1 class, electric streamliner under 500 kg (1100 lbs). They also have a pass at over 175 mph (not a record because not backed up with a 2nd run)!


Kool  I had been talking with Kelly last week. I'm glad they got the bugs worked out


----------

